# List the POD service you use (Cheapest one will win)



## happypixel (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey there,
Let's find the cheapest POD service provider in USA. It would benefit all of us.
Just list the name of the POD service you use and the price you pay for 1 t-shirt with shipping.

I use an invite only POD service (using them from past 6 months).
They charge $5.89 for printed Bella Canvas 3001 and flat $2 Shipping.

Let's see who gets the cheapest t-shirts.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

At such low prices you need to start asking yourself how long can this company stay in business.


----------



## happypixel (Feb 9, 2018)

4C Print Shop said:


> At such low prices you need to start asking yourself how long can this company stay in business.


Going great so far. Not sure about their business model and have been using them from past 6 months and not a single issue


----------



## TenCow (Dec 31, 2009)

We have used Teelaunch app through Shopify and sell on Amazon. District Threads Concert Tee $8.50 plus $4 shipping for first shirt, then $1 per shirt after. Good quality and turnaround. Massive choice of products to choose from.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

happypixel said:


> Hey there,
> Let's find the cheapest POD service provider in USA. It would benefit all of us.
> Just list the name of the POD service you use and the price you pay for 1 t-shirt with shipping.
> 
> ...


You ask for names and yet don't give yours.

What is the name of the company you use?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

splathead said:


> You ask for names and yet don't give yours.
> 
> What is the name of the company you use?


If I were a cynical old coote, I might suggest that it was the POD he owns/works-for, and which is the topic of his first and only posts. But that would just be wrong of me (and I might not get an invite). 

All smart-butt comments aside, how does one merit an invite? That seems a strangely limiting business model. That is a GREAT price! 
But price is not everything. How is the quality for arty/photographic type images? Simple text tees don't really require much by way of color balance and print quality.


----------



## plangevin (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheapest I found is 12.50 shipped. I would love to get access to that 5.89 POD or anything cheaper than 12.50 and reliable. I sell about 600 items per month so every dollar makes a good difference! If anyone has any recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

plangevin said:


> Cheapest I found is 12.50 shipped. I would love to get access to that 5.89 POD or anything cheaper than 12.50 and reliable. I sell about 600 items per month so every dollar makes a good difference! If anyone has any recommendations, please let me know.


Personally, I think the $5.89 quote was utter fiction. A B+C 3001 wholesales for ~$3. So that leaves $2.89 for: pretreating, pressing, printing, pressing. Right 
The ink for a DTG print might cost $2 by itself.


----------



## rickcSMF (Oct 24, 2017)

https://printify.com 7.28 +4$ shipping for glidden 6400 shirts 8.89 for bella 3001

they take 20% off when you pay 29 a month once you get to that size volume.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

happypixel said:


> Hey there,
> Let's find the cheapest POD service provider in USA. It would benefit all of us.
> Just list the name of the POD service you use and the price you pay for 1 t-shirt with shipping.
> 
> ...


So what is the company name?


----------

